# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  Octopus Box SE - SK17i, ST15i, SO-02C, SO-03C support added!

## mohamed73

*Octopus Box SE Software v1.0.3 is out! We have added  Unlock and Repair IMEI for Sony Ericsson SK17i, ST15i, SO-02C, SO-03C  cell phones!*  Octopus Box SE Software v1.0.3 Release Notes:  *SK17i* – added Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*ST15i* – added Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*SO-02C* – added Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*SO-03C* – added Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*Fixed "No network" problem after Unlock with third-party tools.* In  order to perform Unlock and Repair IMEI operations with Sony Ericsson  SK17i/ST15i/SO-02C/SO-03C, you'll need to use TP. For a detailed  information on this subject please refer to the manual located in the  "Cable & Manual" tab. Manuals are available for all supported  models. 
Important! Note that one Sony Ericsson phone Unlock or Repair IMEI for  Octopus Box owners will cost 10 credits. If you don't own Octopus Box,  you'll have to pay 13 credits for Unlock or Repair IMEI operation.  *If  you own one of these phones: SO-01D, LT15a, MT15a, ST18a or any other  unsupported Xperia mobile, please contact us for FREE testing.* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
____________________________ WBR,
Octopus Box Team

----------

